# Bébé dans les bras



## Zakwad (23 Décembre 2022)

_Bonjour mes collègues, 
j'ai commencé une adaptation le 5 décembre avec un bébé de 3 mois,_
Je suis allée doucement car la maman n'était pas prête pour la séparation. 
Ça fait 4 jours que je fais des journées complètes (8.30h-18.30h).
C'est un adorable bébé très calme,  le seul problème c'est qu'il était depuis sa naissance tout le temps dans les bras( éveil et sommeil), il dormait sur le ventre à cause des coliques...
Dès que je le pose sur le lit ou le tapis il ne s'arrête pas de pleurer.
Je ne pourrai pas le laisser pleurer sans cesse (je suis empathique) mais je ne pourrai pas également le porter tout le temps de l'accueil journalier 10h).
Sachant que j'ai mon bébé de 11 mois.
Parfois je pense de mettre fin au contrat.
Que faire?


----------



## Griselda (23 Décembre 2022)

Comme toujours on part de ce que sait faire un bébé et petit à petit on lui apprends à faire autrement.
Exemple, ce bébé ne hurle pas tout du long d'un changement de couche j'imagine, pourtant il est probablement mis sur le dos, à plat. 
Profitte de ce moment là pour jouer avec lui au delà du simple change, il comprendra alors qu'il n'est pas abandonné à son triste sort quand il est posé sur le dos. Dans un deuxième temps tu pourras régulièrement dans la journée le poser au sol sur une petite couverture en restant tout à côté de lui, en jouant avec lui pour le rassurer autrement qu'en étant porté dans les bras. Explique aux PE comment tu t'y prends et demande leur d'en faire autant POUR LE BIEN DE LEUR BEBE car il a BESOIN maintenant qu'il grandit de pouvoir être mobile ce qui n'est possible que s'il est rassuré d'être posé AVEC un adulte. Petit à petit tu vas pouvoir aussi t’éloigner du bébé quand il joue, juste un metre, puis 2 etc..
Explique l'interet POUR LEUR BEBE et même pour EUX. Tes difficultés d'organisation, en particulier avec ton bébé à toi ou les autres accueillis ne viendront que bien plus loin dans la hiérarchie d'importance.
Explique aussi aux PE que colique ou pas, tant que bébé ne sait pas se retourner lui même il est DANGEREUX de le coucher sur le ventre et c'est FORMELLEMENT INTERDIT pour l'AM de le faire. Sauf si un Certificat du Médecin qui atteste que tu dois le coucher ainsi chez toi ce sera sur le dos, donc pour que bébé l'accepte il est cruciale qu'ils le fassent aussi.
Si vraiment tu ne sens aucune possibilité de faire évoluer les choses avec le concours des Parents, appelle ta puer', elle saura te conseiller et si jamais tu devais en arriver à démissionner elle saura que tu as vraiment tout essayé, y compris lui demander de l'aide à elle.

Il est vrai que ces 10 dernières années avec l'acceleration de l'éducation proximale cela pose de plus en plus souvent des difficultés pour un accueil collectif...

Bon courage


----------



## assmatzam (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Essayez de poser bébé au sol ou dans son transat sur de courtes durées pour commencer et toujours en gardant un contact physique avec lui
Donnez lui la main parlez lui 

Au fur et à mesure augmenter ses temps de non portage 

Ma dernière arrivée mi septembre avait 10 semaines au début de l'accueil 
Bébé allaitté en cododo portage ++++ endormissement au sein
Sieste exclusivement sur le ventre de maman,et pas plus 40 minutes 
Refus des biberons 

Pour les siestes j'ai opté pour une nacelle et un cale bébé et un linge avec l'odeur de maman 
Elle se sent en sécurité 
Au départ je devais rester avec elle et la bercer 

Au bout d'a peine 3 semaines elle s'endormait seul
Elle dort maintenant 1h30 le matin et 3 heures l'après midi


----------



## Catie6432 (23 Décembre 2022)

Très bons conseils d'assmatzam👍 sauf concernant le cale bébé qui est proscrit.


----------



## assmatzam (23 Décembre 2022)

Non @Catie6432 

il n'est pas proscrit si il est installé sous le drap housse 
De ce fait aucun risque pour le bébé 

J'avais posé la question à la PMI pour avoir leur aval avant de l'utiliser 

Par contre il doit bien être utilisé pour éviter qu'il y est un risque pour bébé


----------



## Catie6432 (23 Décembre 2022)

Ici c'est interdit ! 
Mais nous savons tous que selon le territoire où la puer ...


----------



## assmatzam (23 Décembre 2022)

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Décembre 2022)

Et voilà encore une maman qui n'est pas prête à laisser son bébé "mais prenez un congés parental bon sang" !!! elles ne pensent pas à la personne qui va devoir accueillir leur bébé c'est fou et surtout récurrent ...


----------



## MeliMelo (25 Décembre 2022)

J'ai un peu le même cas à la maison, je vous rassure, ça s'arrange en grandissant. Que la maman n'hésite pas à aller voir un bon osthéo pour bébé ça peut parfois faire des miracles. C'est peut-être un bébé RGO. La position sur le ventre étant sa préférée car ça le soulage, essayez de le poser dans cette position sur le tapis en restant à côté, en alternant avec vos genoux en mode "transat", et en alternant avec position sur le dos tout en interagissant et jouant avec lui. Petit à petit, il s'habituera à avoir moins de "bras". N'hésitez pas à demander aussi à la maman de le mettre en motricité libre à la maison, pour qu'il s'habitue aussi chez lui et que ça ne fasse pas un trop gros choc entre les WE et la semaine chez vous. L'urgence pour ce bébé est qu'il apprenne vite à se retourner tout seul notamment pour son sommeil, ça va beaucoup l'aider.

Ce sont des bébés qui ne peuvent souvent dormir que sur le ventre, malgré les recommandations de couchage, effectivement voir avec pédiatre et PMI mais dès fois entre la formation et le terrain il y a tout un monde et certains bébés qui ne rentrent pas dans le moule ! Le bébé que j'accueille ne pouvait dormir que sur le ventre mais savait se retourner très tôt et lever/tourner sa tête, position du phoque etc. mais je le surveillais quand même +++ Courage ! Le travail d'équipe est à privilégier. Maman/ass mat/bébé/pédiatre/PMI.


----------

